# Jazz Lick & New Guitar!



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Let me know how you like this one.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats on the new guitar! I really like the lick, especially when played with swing.
As for the video, you covered everything there. Great job!!! Oh........except for the lefties. LOL!!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you liked it. The guitar is so sweet. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the cool lick, and the presentation's exceptional. Envy your sweet new blonde too. 

Oscar's dope! "Porgy & Bess" is my 'house default' album. That guy playing guitar with him's worth a listen too.


----------

